# Peeing and cold weather..... sigh



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, its been a trying time around our house the last 2-3 weeks. Bella is now almost 6 months old, and we thought we had the potty training down pat 2 months ago. The problem started when the cold weather started to roll in. 

At first it didnt really seem to phase her. We got our first couple of snow falls, and she loved it. She would play in the snow, and go out to use the bathroom like usual. Then the cold weather really hit about 2 weeks ago. Now i can hardly get her to go outside what so ever. She physicly will not go out the door unless i either push her out, or i go out with her. 

I thought, ok thats fine with me, i dont mind walking her out to the back yard to go pee/poop, but lately, she will literaly hold it untill she cant hold it anymore. Even if she has to pee, she will sit there and hold it while we stand outside in the cold snow. We stood there for 30 min one time, her feet got cold enough that she couldnt keep them on the ground and would alternate holding them in the air. 

I didnt want her to get frost bite, so i had to take her back inside, and as soon as we got in, she peed all over the carpet. I feel like we are back to the puppy stage where she is peeing on everything. I catch her peeing and scold her and pick her up and take her out to the spot. Obviously by then she is done peeing and doesnt have to go anymore. 

We have tried everything we can think of. If you live in a cold climate and have found ways that work, please share.......

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

One thing you could try is to bring her back in the house,a nd then immediately go right back out on a leash. Don't let her back in until she does her business.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Could you put an old bit of cardboard down outside and see if she goes on that? I know it's not ideal but it means she's not physically standing in the snow and might make it more bearable. 

Like Gunnr's idea also so maybe a combination of both so you are also teaching her she HAS to pee outside ... no choice.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a tough one! Did you go back to square one? You know, crate at night and out first thing and then praise when she goes. Outside right after play. I would treat her like a puppy until she gets it right. I would even go as far as crating her when you can't watch her. Let us know how this goes. By the way. I think they all try to keep thier paws off the cold or wet ground, if possible.


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

We keep her crated every night as she has a tendancy to roam around the house and get into things she shouldnt if we dont. She gets up in the morning with me and we go directly outside to pee. Sometimes she will go right away, others, not so much. Really depends on her mood i guess. 

As of today we are going to start her back to square one. She goes outside to pee, if she doesnt pee, she comes in and goes back in the crate for 10 min, then back ouside. We'll repeat this untill she goes. 

Ill let you guys know how it goes. I might try a piece of card board like you mentioned. See if that helps. 

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

......... and she just pee'd on the floor again! WOW is this getting retarded!


----------



## ritz (Apr 29, 2008)

our vizsla is ridiculous in the cold weather--she does the same thing of lifting her paws up in the air and uncontrollably shaking. We have a velcro fleece-lined jacket that we put her in to keep her warmer outside and it seems to help.


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

We are going to order her a jacket to wear. I bought her some 2$ booties today to wear and she went mental over them! She ran around like a maniac, in and out of the snow for a good 30 min with them. Now i just need to find a place that sells a GOOD pair that she cant get off in 20 seconds. 

I had to get her up and running around today before she would pee outside. I think the problem is because she is just to cold to pee. She litteraly is shaking like crazy and trying to sit on my feet so she doesnt have to be in the snow. She is pretty little for her age IMO, at only 30lbs and 6 months old. So maybe when she gets alittle more weight to her this will help. 

For now, we'll just have to keep trying to get her to go outside. Maybe the key is to get her running around outside some and then see if she will go pee. Ill keep you guys posted. 

Ryan


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I wouldn't take the shivering too seriously. Being outside for 10 minutes isn't going to hurt her. Forget the coat and booties they may just get in the way of her thought process. Make sure there is no urine smell anywhere! Also, I would be on her every second she is in the house, to make sure she wasn't going to do it inside. If you can't watch for the signs put her in her crate. I wouldn't bring her back inside if she didn't pee outside. I tell Copper "go potty". He knows what it means and I'm sure yours does also. I think it is all in the discipline. Keep at it and she will turn around. Oh. No yelling or attention for her if she goes inside. Only outside potty gets attention. ;D


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley is 5 months now and she also hates the cold weather. We got her a jacket but decided against booties. She also does the balancing act while doing her business. She will move from one leg to the next even when it isn't cold out. Seems to be another funny V trait.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

We went through something similar with our V once the weather turned and the snow fell. We quickly realized though that it wasn't so much the cold that was bothering her, but the snow. It was as if she didn't know that she was allowed to pee on the white stuff all over the ground! We shoveled a section of the back yard so that the grass was visible and she would pee there and was quite happy and she magically stopped peeing in the house. Not sure if there is enough snow where you are, but if you have lots, I'd try that. I'd also try putting her on leash as Gunnr suggests and maybe even walking her up and down the street....past all her usual toliet places! You're out in the cold anyway....might as well walk a little bit! Good luck!


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

All great advice, yes we have about 2 feet of snow and before the snow hit she would go outside ALL the time. Before this, we hadnt had an accident in MONTHS. Thats why we were so shocked when all of a sudden she started peeing in the house again. Im going to try clearing a spot right down to the grass and see if that helps. She is over night at the vet tonight getting spayed, so we'll see how it goes. 

Ryan


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2010)

Ryan, did it help to shovel the snow? We're going to have snow at some point this winter and I'd like to be prepared.


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Not really. We had already shoveled the snow, in a pathway for her to go pee. I dont think she really knew that she was allowed to pee on the snow. 

We had to go back right to the basics. We would have to interupt her mid pee and take her outside to her spot. We would take her outside every 30-40 min to her spot, anytime she drank or ate, it was directly outside untill she pee'd.

I stood outside with her for an hour on a leash once untill she went. She is getting much better and now only has an accident once in awhile if we dont get her outside fast enough. I think she got the hang of it now, even though i know she hates being out in the cold. 

Now, if we can only get her to control herself when she gets excited to see someone. Anytime someone comes in the house that she is excited to see, she squats and gives a little pee on the floor. 

Ryan


----------

